# Some drawings heh



## Arekka (Nov 24, 2008)

View attachment 30


View attachment 31


View attachment 32


View attachment 33


View attachment 34



can fellow artist tell me what i need to improve on?


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, you have some serious skill! I am really bad at drawing people, it's my weakness 

I guess the only advice I could give you is the teeth. That's what they look like in real life, but when drawing teeth, it seems to be different, unless you're drawing a big enough picture. I'd suggest maybe simplifying the teeth or something a little bit


----------



## Arekka (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks, yea i try to hard lolz


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

You have a talent in animation drawings.. do you like animes or stuffs?


----------



## Arekka (Nov 24, 2008)

Ah, I love anime. I always wanted to make my own story, if only i wouldn't get so bored with it after a couple of days. @[email protected]
But yea, anything to do with drawing has interested me. But I have only been drawing for 6 years so...I'm still learning. :happy:


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

Arekka said:


> Ah, I love anime. I always wanted to make my own story, if only i wouldn't get so bored with it after a couple of days. @[email protected]
> But yea, anything to do with drawing has interested me. But I have only been drawing for 6 years so...I'm still learning. :happy:


haha.. well, you just need to be more consistent ^^
you already have a basic talent there.. so don't give up!! keep learning..
i will looking forward for your comics strips :happy:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Very beautiful artwork! I love it!:happy:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Arekka said:


> Ah, I love anime. I always wanted to make my own story, if only i wouldn't get so bored with it after a couple of days. @[email protected]
> But yea, anything to do with drawing has interested me. But I have only been drawing for 6 years so...I'm still learning. :happy:


Haha, that sounds like me  I love starting things, but I never seem to finish them 

You have some amazing talent though, I really like your last picture the best.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Excellent drawings Arreka, The colouring looks great too


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I especially like the composition of the first one and the sense of movement in the second. Very nice.


----------



## Arekka (Nov 24, 2008)

snail said:


> I especially like the composition of the first one and the sense of movement in the second. Very nice.


Thanks, You have awesome drawings as well! I really like your way of shading. =3


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks. We should get some kind of group art project going where all of the artists here interpret the same description, then post the results so we can see the diversity of our styles. If we do this, I particularly want Mystic Jenn to participate and possibly to lead the experiment. What do you think?


----------



## Arekka (Nov 24, 2008)

snail said:


> Thanks. We should get some kind of group art project going where all of the artists here interpret the same description, then post the results so we can see the diversity of our styles. If we do this, I particularly want Mystic Jenn to participate and possibly to lead the experiment. What do you think?


Sounds like an awesome idea! x3


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I might give it a go too


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh, me too! Great idea, snail. It sounds really fun


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Someone will have to start it by selecting an idea that we can all interpret.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Unity of chaos and order? Is that too vague? I've got tons of themes plotted out...


----------

